# Dinovite - Have You Ever Used It For Your Dog?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2017)

Just got a box in the mail today that I ordered for my dog.  He's been itching for around a month now, although he has no signs at all of fleas, none of my pets have ever had fleas over the years.  I clippered his hair short, he has long wavy Labradoodle hair, and bought special gentle itch shampoo and conditioner, along with some cortisone spray.  He's better than he was, but still some scratching, so I ordered the Dinovite.  I'd rather try something natural than take him to a vet to be put on endless prescription pills, steroids, etc.

I bought this in 2013 for my old dog who was sickly and had developed an auto-immune blood disease, kept him on it for awhile, but then he was on too many prescription meds so I stopped.  Threw out the box when he passed.

Anybody here ever use Dinovite for your dog (or cat)?  http://www.dinovite.com/product-info/what-is-dinovite/
http://www.dinovite.com/reviews/itching-scratching/


----------



## Meringue (Oct 12, 2017)

Here in the UK, I have been using Lintbells YUMEGA Itchy Dog, this is a blend of cold presses oils, which is sprinkled on the dog's food. I bought this from Amazon.   www.lintbells.com/omega


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

That sounds like a great product too Meringue, have you seen improvement with your dog's itching?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

Dinovite recommends that you start off slow, with lower amounts until your dog gets used to it, so for a few days just 1/4 of a scoop.  That way it doesn't upset their digestive system.  My pup is kind of a picky eater, and he's not food driven, not one to always finish his food or get too excited when you're putting it out.  He's just in his second year, so that may change with age.  Right now there's no concern, because he is active and healthy.

I free-feed him Kirkland's Chicken and Vegetable dry food from Costco, but he doesn't seem to eat much more than a cup a day of that.  I was also giving him a half can of wet food per day, and he wouldn't always finish that.  So, I was worried that he'd hate the taste of this stuff and not even eat it, but I'm pretty happy so far.

Even with the small amount I'm starting him out with, you really have to have a decent amount of food to put it on.  So I just started giving him a half can of wet food in the morning with some Dinovite on it, and then the other half of the can in late afternoon with some on it. 

 Today's the first day of his having a full can, and although he took a long time to eat his afternoon dose, I got him to do it.  I went out in the yard and threw the squeaky ball for him for awhile, and that made him work up an appetite.

Canned food that he likes is Wellness Turkey, Lamb, Beef, and Evanger's Chicken.  There are some foods he doesn't like, but these are good quality :dollar: and he's doing well with them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2018)

My boy is going through the same thing this year, obviously has seasonal allergies, my hay fever has been bad too, lots of weed pollen around.  I started him on Dinovite again at the end of August and plan to keep him on the supplement all year round.

  Also been giving him a Krill Oil softgel daily, a few drops of natural Vitamin E and a touch of light olive oil in his food.  He's not a big eater, so he just gets a half can of food a day that I put the stuff in, and free-feeds his dry food.

  Gave him two shampoos with the itch shampoo, he needed a bath anyway when we came home from camping.  He's doing okay, but he was scratching at his chest and chewing out some hair so he got a little bald spot.  Went to get him some kind of a shirt to wear on some days to avoid any more hair loss until we get a freeze and the pollen dies down.  It had to be light-weight, he runs hot and we didn't want anything that made him uncomfortable, this was at the pet store and seems to work fine, he even sleeps in it if he needs to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm starting to think about allergy season again, which seems to start in August with my dog and last at least 3 months.  I'm still giving him Dinovite daily in his canned food, still only a half can, so he just gets half dose....so much dry powder you can mix in that small amount of wet food.

I just ran out of the Zymox shampoo and the leave in conditioner is running low, hopefully the pet store still carries it, or I'll have to order it online.  Besides changing his dry food to Fromm this year, I've also been rotating his Wellness canned from Turkey to Beef to Lamb.  I tried Salmon too, but he doesn't seem to like that flavor and it's too pricey to throw in the trash.

Hoping this season is better for his itching, I don't expect miracles but if it's better than it was and I don't have to put a shirt on him to protect his skin from getting raw with scratching, then it's good enough for me.  Keeping my finger's crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2019)

First, I know nothing  about Dinovite, so no personal opinion at all.   But like everything I do,   I pulled up a  couple websites with information about it and read on one that the yeast cultures in the product could cause allergies in some breeds. 
I read this on another site:
https://wagwalking.com/condition/dinovite-allergies


I wonder about everything that I ever use to treat dog issues.    The thing with those Apoquel allergy pills that I'm giving Lil'Bear, they CAN cause adverse reactions too.  I've read all the warnings.  They are for very short term use only ...  2-3 weeks tops. (one tablet broken in half over 24 hrs)    It did the trick last summer, so I thought maybe I can repeat it this summer without harm.  I'm hoping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2019)

Bonnie, I'm like you, I research supplements and other things that I may use for my pets.  My old dog's health was failing, he developed a blood auto-immune disease in his old age and was put on a lot of meds, he was too old for a blood transfusion.  I first got the Dinovite for him, to help with his immune system, digestion, etc.  It seemed to help so I kept giving it to him.

I know that some dogs are allergic to certain things, but there is a 90 day guarantee if you don't like the product.  Ingredients here.  Since I started it again for my young dog now, and he did better on it with his itching, I made the decision to keep him on it daily and see what happens.  I'm ready to order another box to be sure I don't run out before the itching hits him in August.

I've heard about Apoquel, but I try to keep him off of prescription meds if possible.  Of course, if he's gets worse or is really suffering, I will go to the vet and use it.  I'm glad it worked for you.  I've heard about some very negative and severe side effects from the Cytopoint injection for itching.  They were all personal stories from dog owners who used it.  It's hard if a dog dies to prove it was from an injection though, I haven't heard of any necropsies that definitely proved the Cytopoint was the cause of death.  But, I won't be giving my dog that shot, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2019)

My dog itches a lot late Summer, too.  Last year the Vet gave me prednisone but I don't want her to take that again.  I read too  many bad things about steroids and when I took her off that she had intestinal problems.  Not sure if the Prednisone caused them but I don't want to take that chance again.  Dinovite sounds interesting and I'm going to look into it.  Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2019)

Good luck Ruth!  Prednisone is like a miracle drug for certain things, and we have to give it to our dogs sometimes....but it does have bad side effects and can't be used long term.  One thing I remember is excessive hunger, thirst and urination when my dog was using that steroid.

I have a lot of weeds in my area, right behind my chain link fence it a big open space area that is filled with various weeds, seem like more and more each year, and more different kinds.  They all end up creeping into my yard one way or another, I try to mow, pull or cut all I can, but it's hard to keep after every day....weeds are relentless.  Of course there different grasses and trees that have their own particular pollens that add to the mix.

Someone recommended Dinovite to me years ago, I kept it in mind and ordered it when I felt my dog really needed something extra.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

> Someone recommended Dinovite to me years ago, I kept it in mind and ordered it when I felt my dog really needed something extra.



Did you notice any difference in the amount of itching after the Dinovite?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes Ruth, I definitely noticed an improvement with the itching, that's why I'm keeping him on it.  But....I also started using the Zymox shampoo and conditioner, not that often because I don't believe in giving dogs too many baths.  But I did use it every couple of months on him, and I believe that helped too, another expensive item but worth it if it works and it's not really toxic like some other shampoos.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes Ruth, I definitely noticed an improvement with the itching, that's why I'm keeping him on it.  But....I also started using the Zymox shampoo and conditioner, not that often because I don't believe in giving dogs too many baths.  But I did use it every couple of months on him, and I believe that helped too, another expensive item but worth it if it works and it's not really toxic like some other shampoos.


Cool!  I'm going to write the Zymox and Dinovite down so I remember their names...gotto do that now.    Thank you!


----------

